# Angel's Glow before and Afters



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know that the use of antibiotics to clear tear stains is a hot debate on here, but after using the Angel's Glow for less than two weeks, I am a believer in it. It is THE ONLY thing I have ever tried that actually did the trick.

The before and after pictures are of 12 days of use. I have attempted to trim the majority of the stained hair off, and after giving him a bath tomorrow, hope to get the rest. The hair and skin beneath is coming back sparkling white. I am absolutely amazed at the difference.

I am now a walking advertisement for the product!

*12 days later....*

[attachment=1102:attachment]

[attachment=1101:attachment]

[attachment=1100:attachment]


























































I know it is a "cosmetic" thing...but it is really nice to see him the way he was intended to look! His "cuteness" value (which was already high!) greatly increased.





















I am so glad I won't have to answer "bleeding eye" questions anymore!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! Amazing! Great before and after shots, too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow...have you sent them a photo of his before and after? I think Msloke did and hers was posted on their website. And I recall they sent her a free jar too. I am of the thinking that tear stains are kind of like athlete's foot. That constant moisture has to make the bridge of their nose fairly itchy and irritated.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow...I truly think that THAT IS THE ONLY thing that really works. I want to buy it for Chulita but being just 4 months old and still teething I figured I wait a little longer.









He's adorable


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! That's really impressive! He looks great!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

What a huge improvement!!! Brinkley looks great!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Brink looks great!! Glad it worked so well for you guys


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

What a cutie....looks great!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, that stuff really works!!! Brink looks fantastic


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Great pics!!! That stuff is obviously working.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!! Great pictures!!! I have to stop being so lazy and get Katie on this stuff... The jar is just sitting in my kitchen waiting to be used.... I need to make myself a big sticky note to use it tonight!
Jess


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow...there really is a big difference. But truthfully....I love Brink either way. He's adorable.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That is amazing! Where did you get it? I may be using it soon as well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 20 2005, 12:28 PM
> *That is amazing!  Where did you get it?  I may be using it soon as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121380*


[/QUOTE]


I got it here....


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

WOW that looks great. Amazing how good it works.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow! Nice to have a testimonial we can trust! Thanks for posting pictures too!

What is the active ingredient in the Angel's Glow? I looked at their website but I am either blind or it doesn't say.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I am impressed, now I know it's working so I will buy one for my puppy, I wanna get rid of her ugly stains too







,, good job!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:08 AM
> *Wow!  Nice to have a testimonial we can trust! Thanks for posting pictures too!
> 
> What is the active ingredient in the Angel's Glow?  I looked at their website but I am either blind or it doesn't say.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The active ingredient is Tylosin (an antibiotic). I am quite sure it is the same or close to the same as Tylan. I had a hard time finding the ingredients. It is on the FAQ page I think.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why are they suppose to ALWAYS take it? When we take antibiotics when we're sick, we would take it for a certain amount of time, then we get well and stop taking the antiobiotics. How come our furkids have to take it forever? The antibiotic is suppose to eliminate the red yeast, right? 

Did I make any sense? It's 6:15 am right now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 22 2005, 07:14 AM
> *Why are they suppose to ALWAYS take it? When we take antibiotics when we're sick, we would take it for a certain amount of time, then we get well and stop taking the antiobiotics.  How come our furkids have to take it forever?    The antibiotic is suppose to eliminate the red yeast, right?
> 
> Did I make any sense?  It's 6:15 am right now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122148*


[/QUOTE]


It is supposed eliminate the red yeast and the bacteria that is growing there.
I am assuming they say give it forever for two reasons...
1) To keep a constant amount in their system to keep the staining from returning
2) So they can make money









Anyway, mine will not be on it forever. We are going to finish this bottle. I have already tapered his amount off, but it is almost gone. I got the smaller bottle and it really only would have lasted 2-3 weeks at his normal dosage. After it started to work, I tapered off the amount I gave him. I am hoping to get my free bottle to keep on hand and use it as I need it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 22 2005, 07:14 AM
> > *Why are they suppose to ALWAYS take it? When we take antibiotics when we're sick, we would take it for a certain amount of time, then we get well and stop taking the antiobiotics.  How come our furkids have to take it forever?    The antibiotic is suppose to eliminate the red yeast, right?
> >
> > Did I make any sense?  It's 6:15 am right now.
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122148*



It is supposed eliminate the red yeast and the bacteria that is growing there.
I am assuming they say give it forever for two reasons...
1) To keep a constant amount in their system to keep the staining from returning
2) So they can make money









Anyway, mine will not be on it forever. We are going to finish this bottle. I have already tapered his amount off, but it is almost gone. I got the smaller bottle and it really only would have lasted 2-3 weeks at his normal dosage. After it started to work, I tapered off the amount I gave him. I am hoping to get my free bottle to keep on hand and use it as I need it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


ANYMORE recent, recent pics. How are you liking the results now that they have been on it a bit longer?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122165
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE recent, recent pics. How are you liking the results now that they have been on it a bit longer?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I will try to get some more pics tonight.
I am still pleased. He has not had any more Angel's Glow since last Tuesday. I don't plan to give him any more unless it gets really bad again.
I can tell he is still tearing of course, but their is just regular eye boogers and stiff hairs...not staining.
I had some friends over last night to see Neyland and all of them commented on how good Brink's eyes looked.
I emailed Angel's Glow with my before/afters, but have not heard back from them.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124882
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try to get some more pics tonight.
I am still pleased. He has not had any more Angel's Glow since last Tuesday. I don't plan to give him any more unless it gets really bad again.
I can tell he is still tearing of course, but their is just regular eye boogers and stiff hairs...not staining.
I had some friends over last night to see Neyland and all of them commented on how good Brink's eyes looked.
I emailed Angel's Glow with my before/afters, but have not heard back from them.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Cool. That would be great to see some RECENT, RECENT PICS. lol I ordered a bottle and got it already. I have not started Chulita on it. I'm a little paranoid with her age and I know she is teething so I may wait a little bit before I give it a try. 

Do you think it would work just as well for an adult dog who is obviously done teething as for a puppy who is teething??


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> I am impressed, now I know it's working so I will buy one for my puppy, I wanna get rid of her ugly stains too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really is a sweety pie girl! Very cute...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122126
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Traci, Did you cut out the hair that was pink? I got the small jar of the Angels Glow a few months ago. For 2 dogs it went pretty fast and I never got anymore. I think it was working but I don't cut the hair around their eyes and hated to start cutting it then. Maybe I should do it and then let the new grow out without the pink.....what do you think?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Traci, Did you cut out the hair that was pink? I got the small jar of the Angels Glow a few months ago. For 2 dogs it went pretty fast and I never got anymore. I think it was working but I don't cut the hair around their eyes and hated to start cutting it then. Maybe I should do it and then let the new grow out without the pink.....what do you think?[/B]



That is what I did.
The first day I trimmed as much as I could. Over the following few days I snipped the rest of the stained ends as it grew out enough. It was amazing to see the white skin and hair underneath.








I can udnerstand you hesitating to trim the hairs b/c they are in longer coats. If you don't trim the stains off, I just think it would take longer to see results without some major bleaching/whitening treatments.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been using Angel's Glow for a few weeks now and I can tell you that Valletta's pink paws are completely gone. She just came back from the groomers and even the groomer noticed a difference. You can actually see the line on her paw hair, it kind of looks like my roots when I've gone too long without a highlight. The hair closest to the skin is perfectly white, while the tips are pinkish. There is no new staining. Also her facial hair is now completely white and no longer a tad yellowish around her mouth. Finally, my last observation is that she is no longer rubbing her head on the floor! I think her face must have been itchy from the yeast. We go to the vet next week for her annual visit so I will let you know what the vet says. I am a believer in this product...I ordered the large size and I am glad I did. We haven't made much of a dent into it yet as I only give her a scant 1/4 tsp. each day. I roll it into a cream cheese ball and she swallows it whole. My dog loves her cream cheese, she takes after her mommy!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I too have just started Codi on this. Codi has pretty bad tear stains, and makes it very difficult to even try to clean them. I thought they would clear up after he was done teething, and I tried the parsley, drinking water, new food along with eye envy and a variety of pads with little success. We started this on Saturday after he got groomed... they shaved very close in that area. So far, I think there's a difference. He's still got the tear stains, but in my opinion they are not nearly as bad as normal. I will try to take a picture, but he does not sit still for me at all... but we'll see


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Codi is so cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I'm going to get the big size and start it again. My girls don't have terrible staining, but their little faces are often wet and the smell can be terrible. It smells sour. I sure hate to clip that hair near the eyes, but I hope it'll grow back quick. I had been putting the stuff in a small piece of turkey and rolling it up. That is the only people food that mine have ever had. Maybe I'll try that cream cheese idea!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Well, I'm going to get the big size and start it again. My girls don't have terrible staining, but their little faces are often wet and the smell can be terrible. It smells sour. I sure hate to clip that hair near the eyes, but I hope it'll grow back quick. I had been putting the stuff in a small piece of turkey and rolling it up. That is the only people food that mine have ever had. Maybe I'll try that cream cheese idea![/B]



I added mine to a tablespoon or so of Science Diet canned food every morning.
Worked for me...SD was the only local canned food I could get quickly...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anybody sprinkle it on thier dry dog food like it says??? Is it BETTER to hide it in something else...(turkey, cream cheese) I have my new bottle but like I said have not even opened it yet. I was planning on just sprinkling it on Chulita's dry food. She has not had ANY human food. I don't think I plan on giving her human food.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Does anybody sprinkle it on thier dry dog food like it says??? Is it BETTER to hide it in something else...(turkey, cream cheese) I have my new bottle but like I said have not even opened it yet. I was planning on just sprinkling it on Chulita's dry food. She has not had ANY human food. I don't think I plan on giving her human food.[/B]


You should try putting it on the dry food and see what happens. I can't really do that because I have 3 dogs and even tho they have their own bowls, they don't always eat every bite and then one of the others might finish up.....you see? I can't take the chance that one of the others would get too much of the Angels Glow.

PS. Since it's a powder it might not stick to the dry food. Do you moisten the food? If it falls to the bottom of the bowl you'll have to try something else I guess.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does stick to the dry food if you roll it around in the bowl, but I found it so much easier to give it as a treat. Valletta has the tendency to graze on her food all morning long rather than eat it all at once. I take a small piece of cream cheese (don't use whipped) and flatten it out on a dish. I then dump the Angel's Glow on top and mash it in using the edge of a butter knife. I keep working it until it all stays in a ball and then give it as a treat. Usually I break it up into two or three small balls and make her do some sits and downs. I wish my children would take their medicine so well!

Susan, for stinky faces, try a wet wash cloth with some boric acid and water. I've been using this every day and it seems to really cut down on the stiffness and stinkiness. I was buying Fresh Eyes (or whatever that corryllium product is called) but the vet said it is much cheaper to buy powdered boric acid and follow the package instructions for an eye wash. I was going through about 3 of the Fresh Eyes jars a week.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Does anybody sprinkle it on thier dry dog food like it says??? Is it BETTER to hide it in something else...(turkey, cream cheese) I have my new bottle but like I said have not even opened it yet. I was planning on just sprinkling it on Chulita's dry food. She has not had ANY human food. I don't think I plan on giving her human food.[/B]



I didn't have much luck with it on the dry food.
I don't think Brink cared for the taste much.
The canned food disquised it and it didn't take much food to mix it all up.
B/C he weighed so much, Brink had to have 3/4 tsp. That was a lot of powder when I measured it out.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125164
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when the time comes do you maybe suggest I put it in cream cheese??? Again she has never had any human food what so ever. So...I'm not sure what type of food to use for this.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125239
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just use canned Science Diet...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125241
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when the time comes do you maybe suggest I put it in cream cheese??? Again she has never had any human food what so ever. So...I'm not sure what type of food to use for this.








[/B][/QUOTE]


I just use canned Science Diet...
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use cream cheese mostly because it's what we have in the house. I don't feed her canned food, but if your pup likes it, by all means use whatever works as long as it is safe for them to eat. I suppose peanut butter would be another great mix in.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmmm....cream cheese and/or peanut butter. O.K. I have some options....now. I will take anymore that are out there. I know you can't tell of course but I'm just a little paranoid about giving her any human food but it really seems it's better to give her the Angel's Glow this way as oppose to sprinkling it on her dry food.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I mix it with some little chicken pieces cut up tiny, baby food and his dry food. He tends to eat his food the quickest this way... its his favorite meal. lol I put it on top of the baby food to make sure it gets mixed up real well


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I mix it with some little chicken pieces cut up tiny, baby food and his dry food. He tends to eat his food the quickest this way... its his favorite meal. lol I put it on top of the baby food to make sure it gets mixed up real well[/B]



OOOOOOOOOOOOH....I THINK I REALLY LIKE THE BABY FOOD IDEA. Will any brand do? What type of baby food..dinner ones? or dessert ones? What stage baby food?

How old is he? When did you start the Angel's glow? Can you see a difference already??

TOOOOOOOOOO MANY QUESTIONS!!







lol!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Someone else has suggested the baby food to spice up the kibble and I've been using that since Codi is a picky eater. They suggested Beech Nut because it has less preservatives and additives than Gerber does, which if you look, you cfan definitely see the difference. I use the Stage 2 ones... and a wide variety, either fruits, vegetables or meat and vegetables. He seems to like any of the orange ones (carrots, sweet potatoes etc) the most... of course, the ones that stain his beard the most. I stay away from the ones that have garlic or onions, because I read on here that those are bad for our babies. 

Codi is about 8.5 months old. I've only started using the Angels Glow since Saturday. I think there's a big difference already, although other people I talk to say they don't notice anything. But they don't pay attention to him as much as I do, so I know best. lol 

I stopped using the baby food for a while, and he was eating some of the plain kibble. But when I mix stuff into it, he eats all of it right away. And the tear stains are consistent regardless of any changes... persistent little things lol


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Someone else has suggested the baby food to spice up the kibble and I've been using that since Codi is a picky eater. They suggested Beech Nut because it has less preservatives and additives than Gerber does, which if you look, you cfan definitely see the difference. I use the Stage 2 ones... and a wide variety, either fruits, vegetables or meat and vegetables. He seems to like any of the orange ones (carrots, sweet potatoes etc) the most... of course, the ones that stain his beard the most. I stay away from the ones that have garlic or onions, because I read on here that those are bad for our babies.
> 
> Codi is about 8.5 months old. I've only started using the Angels Glow since Saturday. I think there's a big difference already, although other people I talk to say they don't notice anything. But they don't pay attention to him as much as I do, so I know best. lol
> 
> I stopped using the baby food for a while, and he was eating some of the plain kibble. But when I mix stuff into it, he eats all of it right away. And the tear stains are consistent regardless of any changes... persistent little things lol[/B]



GREAT!!! Thanks for the info. Chulita is only 4 months right now...and of course teething. I will wait until she's a little older to start her on it.

When you start to see a major difference post some before and after pictures for us.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

He looks great! 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just want to add some food for thought (pun intended
 






)...Be careful about what baby food you pick. Sweet potatoes left a stain on Toby's beard that looked exactly like tear stains, so it may be counter-productive for you! I ended up having to trim his beard to get the stains out.

When feeding/hiding medication in Toby's food, I prefer to give him organic, unsweetened applesauce. It is clear, leaves no stains and best of all is natural.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I just want to add some food for thought (pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds good....and I guess makes sense that some of the baby foods with organe color may leave stains. THANKS


----------



## qtn2x (Nov 14, 2005)

I probably sound dumb but how much is 1/8 of tsp? I thought they would include a tsp in there so we can use. I have no idea how much is a tsp.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

The baby foods certainly do stain his beard. But he likes those ones so much more than the others that I find it hard not to give them to him. 

I have noticed that since I started the Angel's Glow, he does not paw at his eyes as much. yay!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I probably sound dumb but how much is 1/8 of tsp? I thought they would include a tsp in there so we can use. I have no idea how much is a tsp.[/B]


1/8 of a teaspoon is 1/2 of 1/4 of a teaspoon. So you could always eyeball it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> The baby foods certainly do stain his beard. But he likes those ones so much more than the others that I find it hard not to give them to him.
> 
> I have noticed that since I started the Angel's Glow, he does not paw at his eyes as much. yay![/B]



I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Ok, so we've been using Angel's Glow for three weeks now. Codi got groomed the day he started using it, and got groomed yesterday. You will have to ignore his dirty beard, for even though he just got groomed, he's a very messy eater. lol 

These pictures are Codi from before Halloween and then in his costume... what he looked like normally before we started using Angel's Glow. He gets very gunky and very red. (Codi was neuterd after Halloween, and teeth removed, but this is what he looked like very quickly after being groomed again after all that)









(maybe a week after being groomed, at the longest)









(probably three weeks after being groomed, at the longest)

The after pictures: 









(I think this one is funny, he's like, "aw man please not the bright blinding thing again") 




















You can see what a huge difference it has made. We've pretty much used up the whole bottle, but I ordered another one and will start to taper off once we see no more stains. 

(I think the red bow makes him seem very girly, and today at work, someone called him gay cuz he had a red bow! I told them it was festive! lol)


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, what a difference.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce's stains have started to get pretty bad, and her face has that sour yeasty smell, so I'd like to try the Angels's Glow. I'm just not sure that she has stopped teething. She's almost 10 months old. Should she be done teething by now?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW there definitely is a difference. He looks good. How have you been giving it to him...sprinkled on his food??

HEY...THAT WAS NOT NICE OF YOUR CO-WORKER TO SAY. LOL!! 

I started Chulita on Angel's Glow about 2 weeks ago. I have not taken any after pics...because she needs a bath and a little more trimming around the eye area where there are still some stained hairs. You can see in her recent X-mas pictures here...on my Sig that they are not too bad. I will eventually be putting a before and after picture once she is groomed. I have been giving it to her mixed with Baby Applesauce.


----------



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I use Angel Eyes which is the same thing- different name and I am soooo a believer. We now give it to her twice a week.

We also use distilled water. I think that helps too.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I really drug my feet on buying Angel Glow. For Tucker it took longer. I would say it took about 3 plus weeks for us to really tell a difference. 

He no longer paws at his eyes and his eyes seem brighter. Just is just all around happier. We really wanted to pay attention to more than just his tear stains and I can honestly say he seems happier.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I use various baby foods and mix it in with that. That's why his beard is soo dirty... but he loves his baby food and eats so quickly! We also use distilled water, but I can't say that it has made a difference or not. 

I too agree that Codi seems much happier... he's not pawing at his eyes anymore, like they're not bothering him. Yay! I'd have to agree with ConnieVa, Codi just seems happier. Which of course, makes me happier!


----------

